# $13 mounting plate



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Grizzly PT10432047 INSERT W/GUIDE PIN 9 X 12 cost $13 and is the same as the discontinued HF mounting plate, MLCS plate and the same dimensions as the Rousseau mounting plate. It pays to order more than one because they can be cut down to use as jigs or for additional routers, etc..


Order here: http://www.grizzly.com/parts/PT10432047


----------

